# PowerColor HD 5750 Go! Green



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2010)

PowerColor has engineered a unique HD 5750. Their Go! Green Edition is completely fanless using a big passive heatsink, it also works without additional PCI-Express power connector, a configuration which limits the card to 75W maximum power draw. Considering that the AMD reference design requires 92W, PowerColor had quite a way to go. Did they succeed?

*Show full review*


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess that the GPU are hand picked and have lower stock voltage. I wonder how far would overclock voltmoded.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 13, 2010)

I am quite happy that W1z made a little calculation on how much money can be saved by buying this card instead of the stock version. Shows that this card pays itself off after some time, and if more performance is needed, then strapping a fan on  and overclocking it is a relatively easy task.


----------



## lism (Mar 13, 2010)

r9 said:


> I guess that the GPU are hand picked and have lower stock voltage. I wonder how far would overclock voltmoded.



They dont really handpick GPU for a fanless design, rather pretest them at a certain voltage and clockspeed. If they pass they get sold as passive-ready chips, or low power usage chips. But i dont recall these being handpicked.


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 13, 2010)

r9 said:


> I guess that the GPU are hand picked and have lower stock voltage. I wonder how far would overclock voltmoded.


If you voltmodded this I'm sure it would go over the 75W PCI-E limit and you would have to add in another power source. But solder points for the PCI-E power connector are still there! Now that you mention this, I would be *so* up for doing this!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2010)

the bus will happily give you more than 75 W, no problem. it's just not inside the spec, which most things we do to our hardware arent


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 13, 2010)

But I don't think the mobo manufacturer designed the PCI-E bus to give more than 75W. How much more do you think it can take? (10W more, 50?)


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 13, 2010)

How the hell did that card achieve 9.7 points? The price is very near the 5770, so i don't think it is that perfect. It is big and doesn't look nice


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2010)

Its noiseless and efficient, for many thats just what they were looking for, if you gonna play a lot on a big screen you better add some more $$ and buy something else and it doesn't need to be pretty if you slap it on a closed case without any window, thats probably 90% of the ppl that is gonna buy this...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> But I don't think the mobo manufacturer designed the PCI-E bus to give more than 75W. How much more do you think it can take? (10W more, 50?)



good question .. i'd start worrying at around 100W



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> It is big and doesn't look nice



girls still like it


----------



## Polarman (Mar 13, 2010)

Could be some issues if crossfire was attempted.


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 13, 2010)

> DirectX 11 won't be relevant for quite a while



Why is that a negative?


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyway i like it only because it has no need of connectors, so for my 350W PSU it is the best choice. Will there be a 5770 go green verion? Or maybe better?


----------



## Meaker (Mar 13, 2010)

Passive + no aux power connector = volterra software voltage control

lol.

I always wondered how much a 5750 would overclock with voltage control.


----------



## Cheeseball (Mar 14, 2010)

The Volterra is probably what makes it pass as a passive card considering that that particular voltage controller is very efficient (which is the reason why higher end cards use it).


----------



## sLowEnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm surprised they decided to use a digital PWM and a volterra chip.

That's good stuff.


----------



## damric (Mar 14, 2010)

well darn they are sold out at the egg.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Mar 14, 2010)

I threw one of these coolers (Accelero S1 Rev2?) on my 4850 and I'm beyond thrilled with it.  With only 2 front case fans hitting it she idles at ~32 and never goes above 60.  It's the exact same temps as the stock fan but doesn't sound like a hairdryer.  I honestly can't wait to toss this on my future GPU and see how it does.


----------



## Meaker (Mar 14, 2010)

Its not an S1 because they do not fit the card. Its an S1/S2 that's shifted to avoid the DVI screen.


----------



## Audiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi W1zzard,

i have the same card but cannot change voltages.

I would appreciate if you could check wich are the lowest working voltages for the GPU @min and max speed (stock). And how the card's consumption reacts on those changes.

Greetz Audiodude


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2010)

lowest voltage i could set before the card crashes is around 0.775 V

0.80 V = 13.6 W
0.85 V = 14.0 W
0.90 V = 14.3 W
0.95 V = 14.7 W


----------



## Audiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

What about the 3D mode (700mhz)?

Greetz and thanks

Audiodude

Edit: In the review you state 14W idle consumption... How come?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2010)

What is up with the heatsink?  It looks like the last heatpipe is positioned too high and comes out the top of the fins, so they just messilly slapped some silver gunk on it to make it kind of blend...:shadedshu


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2010)

Audiodude said:


> What about the 3D mode (700mhz)?
> 
> Greetz and thanks
> 
> ...



3d power consumption is in the review

14W is ~14.7W, my review's measurement was probably below 14.5W so it's rounded


----------



## Audiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it possible to reduce the voltage in 3D mode or is it already at the limit?

Greetz Audiodude


----------



## MadMan007 (Mar 15, 2010)

I like your writeup on the 'green marketing movement' it's nice not to see someone fully riding the manufacturers hypetrain. This is why the saying '*reduce*, reuse, recycle' exists - reducing (new) consumption is often the most 'green' route.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

congrats on moving over to w7 instead of vista 32 ;-) and good review


----------



## sLowEnd (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> What is up with the heatsink?  It looks like the last heatpipe is positioned too high and comes out the top of the fins, so they just messilly slapped some silver gunk on it to make it kind of blend...:shadedshu



The silver stuff is solder.  High end CPU heatsinks such as the Megahalems and TRUE have soldered fins as well.


----------



## Kaid (Mar 24, 2010)

*Probleme with this Card please Help !*

Hi,

i buy this Card but its dont work for me !

i had a powercolor 4650 go green bevor, i deinstall the card driver, reset bios and install the 5750 card driver.

my PC start and load the most drivers and shows Desktop but after 1-2 second its freeze !!

in safe modus the card works (as vga adapter).

is the card defect? or my Power Supply doesnt support it?

My PC :

MB  : ASRock K10N78FullHD-hSLI R3.0  --> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K10N78FullHD-hSLI R3.0&s=AM2+
CPU : AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE 
RAM : 2x Kingston 1024MB DDR2-667 PC2-5300U 
TFT : Fujitsu siemens Amilo SL 3260W 26 
OS  : Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Power Supply  : Rasurbo DLP-535 530 Watt : http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Prod_...-Power-DLP535-530W__20087_en.html?language=en
Features:
Compatibel with Intel ATX12V Version 2.2
Silent Fan 120mm, 17 dB/A
Termocontrolled fan sensor
Power Factor Correction (PFC)
On- / Off-Switch
High-quality, attractive Retail-Box
Over-Voltage and Power Protection
CE-Certification
24 months warranty

Ouputs:
+03.3 V : Max 30A
+05.0 V : Max 28A
+12.0 V1: Max 18A
+12.0 V2: Max 18A
-12 V : Max 0.3A
+5.0VSB : Max 2.5A

please Help.

thank you
PS. sorry for my bad english


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 24, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> good question .. i'd start worrying at around 100W
> 
> 
> 
> girls still like it



Depends heavily on the board. 

The DFI 790GX-M2RS I have is designed at 150w Max output on the PCIe Power Bus.

The BIOS gives an option to limit the passthrough though, it maxes out at 200W.

@ Kaid
-
Oh I see it now.  Letz me look around.
-
Uhh.. I would lean more towards the card being defective.  HOWEVER, If its not a fresh install of Windows 7, a possible reinstall of the drivers may solve your issue.


----------



## Kaid (Mar 24, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Depends heavily on the board.
> Uhh.. I would lean more towards the card being defective.  HOWEVER, If its not a fresh install of Windows 7, a possible reinstall of the drivers may solve your issue.



is my Power Supply : Rasurbo DLP-535 530 Watt good enough for this card? a friend tell me i have to change it !

windows isnt a fresh install.

i have deinstall and install the driver 10x without any success :-(

thank you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2010)

sLowEnd said:


> The silver stuff is solder.  High end CPU heatsinks such as the Megahalems and TRUE have soldered fins as well.



It could be solder, and I know that is done, but if it is solder then they've totally missed actually soldering the fins to the heatpipe, because that solder doesn't touch the fins...


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 24, 2010)

I had the same problem with my own card at first time. It didnt start, so the screen remained blank. After 4-6 times of removing and putting the card again it finally started as normal. Well i hope this helps!


----------



## Kaid (Mar 24, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I had the same problem with my own card at first time. It didnt start, so the screen remained blank. After 4-6 times of removing and putting the card again it finally started as normal. Well i hope this helps!



thanks but thats not the same :-(

my card freeze after 2-3 sek on Windows Desktop !

anyone have a idea?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2010)

How can a "No support for CUDA / PhysX" be a con if we consider that these two technologies are proprietary and only work on NVIDIA. It's like saying it's a con for a petrol powered car not to support diesel fuel.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you need to install the latest drivers. Remove the cooler and start again as much as the problem is finished. Whatch if you have a pci-e 2.0 compliant board. Enter in safe mode and download the latest drivers, cuz both nvidia and ati have had problems with previous drivers (nvidia about the fan).


----------



## avibiter (Apr 12, 2010)

*will this card work with 300w psu?*

considering that it have a very low energy consumption comparing to the older series
thank you


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 12, 2010)

avibiter said:


> will this card work with 300w psu? considering that it have a very low energy consumption comparing to the older series
> thank you


What kind of PSU is it? What is in the rest of your system?

If you're running a low powered dual core CPU, you could probably get away with 300W. But the 300W PSU should of high quality. I wouldn't chance it if your PSU is made by some generic company and came in a Dell or HP computer.


----------



## avibiter (Apr 12, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> What kind of PSU is it? What is in the rest of your system?
> 
> If you're running a low powered dual core CPU, you could probably get away with 300W. But the 300W PSU should of high quality. I wouldn't chance it if your PSU is made by some generic company and came in a Dell or HP computer.



using the Antec Calculator - according to my system i got load of nearly 200w
the psu is from ezcool...


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> Its noiseless and efficient, for many thats just what they were looking for, if you gonna play a lot on a big screen you better add some more $$ and buy something else and it doesn't need to be pretty if you slap it on a closed case without any window, thats probably 90% of the ppl that is gonna buy this...



Low profile too !


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

*I bought one*

Mine runs MW2 great and this is on a P4. It won't handle BFBC2 , but like I said it is on a P4.
I have some issues I'm trying to work out when it is displayed on my 52" LCD. I bought it for Blu-ray and Internet video streaming. Any one that is familiar with this card and any issue with it Please PM me. Thank you


----------



## chong67 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just got this card for $104 off ebay bid.  Its brand new.  Seller has 0 feedback even though he is selling other video card.  

I do not play games.

We shall see.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 25, 2010)

*Performer*

I have had it in my quad for a week now waiting on a new PS for my 4870. I have overclocked and getting 30.4 GBs bandwidth and it still runs at 42 C. It plays BFBC2 perfect Med/High settings. This little card is awesome.


----------



## chong67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there any problem with your install of the driver?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 26, 2010)

chong67 said:


> Is there any problem with your install of the driver?



No, but I never use the disk that comes with the cards. I think I downloaded the 10.4 driver though. Let me check real quick. Yep running the 10.4 !

http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.4.1

You'll have to go into their archives for the 10.4, but the site is easy to navigate. Good Luck !
Take a few minutes if you are going to use the forum again and put in your system specs. It really
helps the people who respond to your question. Helps narrow problems down.


----------



## chong67 (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont have my video card yet.  I do have a GT 240 on it now.

I use this software to remove my video drivers:  http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 26, 2010)

chong67 said:


> I dont have my video card yet.  I do have a GT 240 on it now.
> 
> I use this software to remove my video drivers:  http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/



I just realized this is for the 5770. I have the 5570. It is a great card though.


----------



## chong67 (Jul 26, 2010)

What?  This is a 5750 thread about the Green PowerColor without the 6 pin power.


----------



## Polli (Oct 11, 2010)

hi 

how can i change this cards voltages?


----------



## chong67 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think tweaking is in the CCC panel.


----------



## Polli (Oct 15, 2010)

chong67 said:


> I think tweaking is in the CCC panel.



clocks yes, voltage no.

will there be sopport for this cards VOLTAGE in rbe in the future?

the volterra chip this card uses is already supportet, but there are no options or voltage registers.

i think some how on this card there is no IC2 BUS detectable - this means voltage software mod isnt possible?

in all the reviews they wrote it would be easy to tweak voltage via software because of this volterra chip, but somehow nothing works here...



W1zzard said:


> lowest voltage i could set before the card crashes is around 0.775 V
> 
> 0.80 V = 13.6 W
> 0.85 V = 14.0 W
> ...



wich software did u use w1zzard?


----------

